# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ирины- VETER NAMERENJA >  Свадебный букет

## VETER NAMERENJA

Давно стало традицией на свадьбе разыгрывать букет невесты и определять, кто же будет следующей, чей праздник  вот-вот состоится.  Если вам надоело бросание букета, розыгрыш его с привязанной ленточкой и хочется чего-то оригинального, тогда  вам сюда.

*Момент красив и несколько неожидан.*


Как расстраиваются порой  девчонки, которым не достался букет. Они все верят в сказку, в примету, в надежду. Давайте же  каждой подарим свою сказку.   Пусть они получат от вас, от невесты, от праздника свою гарантию, что мечта превратится в быль.  И он, единственный,  уже рядом. Осталось совсем чуть-чуть…  Только поверить.

*В комплекте:* 
Текст
Видео
Музыка
Рекомендации по реквизиту

Стоимость: 800 руб

 Реквизиты в личке

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Несколько фото

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3111798.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3094390.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3088246.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

* А чья свадьба состоится  первой – решит судьба.* 

[IMG]http://*********su/3122877.jpg[/IMG]


Эмоции переполняют самых счастливых.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3134140.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3090105.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ilarionova

*Рекомендую!*
Я рада, что в моей программе появился этот блок. Тем более приятно, что сама Ирина мне обьясняла этот свадебный момент. Наконец-то есть альтернатива для повторных свадеб. 
Как говорится - " Всё гениальное просто". А самое главное столько девушек не замужних получат сказку. Ирина,  спасибо тебе ! Творческих успехов !

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Люда, я так рада, что ты его взяла в работу. Значит, не зря была у меня в гостях, не зря сидели у меня на кухоньке, гуляли по городу, говорили о работе, обсуждали свои фишечки, смотрели видео и просто подружились.  :Smile3:

----------

